
Fire and Motion - xmatos
https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2002/01/06/fire-and-motion/
======
xmatos
...but the end result is just cover fire. The competition has no choice but to
spend all their time porting and keeping up, time that they can't spend
writing new features.

Look closely at the software landscape. The companies that do well are the
ones who rely least on big companies and don't have to spend all their cycles
catching up and reimplementing and fixing bugs...

The companies who stumble are the ones who spend too much time reading tea
leaves to figure out the future direction of Cool Company Inc. People get
worried about shiny.js and decide to rewrite their whole architecture for
shiny.js because they think they have to. They are shooting at you, and it's
just cover fire so that they can move forward and you can't...

